# 3' opening in side wall



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi!

In my home theater I have a 3' (100cm) wide doorway leading into the stairs and hallway. This opening is just in front of the first reflection point of my right speaker (closer to the sweetspot). I was curious, will this adversely affect my response? I have no means of treating it, I was just thinking what to avoid in my future HT.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If by just in front you mean closer to the speaker, then it's possible. What could change would be the SBIR (bass response abberations due to proximity to a wall) since you'll not have a wall in effect on one side but will on the other.

Oh, and BTW, you have more than 1 reflection point on each wall. You have one for each speaker for each seat. 3 speakers, 4 seats, 12 reflection points on each wall.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That will usually effect the sub-bass response as well... or at least I've seen varying responses with people opening and shutting a door in the room, whether it be side, front, back or whatever.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely it can change the overall response no matter where the opening is in the room. I was addressing it purely from the viewpoint of being non-symmetric.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

The opening is between me and the speaker. it falls right in the second order reflection point of the left speaker. Anyways, there's not much I can do about it, except not have one in my new house.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Then it's not as big a deal from an SBIR standpoint. 

You could put a door on the opening and eliminate the issue all together. That would also likely allow you more usage of the room at better levels during odd hours.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, I guess I could.. Regarding my other post about corner traps that you are responding to, could the issues be related?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Possibly but not likely. If you close the room off with a good door, you'll get more pressurization into the space which is a mixed bag. Good for output and not having to push things as hard. Good from the standpoint of isolation. Not so good in that you have no 'help' given by the opening and we have to do everything with treatments.

Bryan


----------

